# E38 / DSP / NAV / ... / ice link plus / ipod



## sublimaze1 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hello,

Can anyone comment on the icelink plus, and its compatibility with:

(a) nav screen - what image do you get - is it mirror of ipod screen?
(b) steering wheel controls - are they simple?
(c) constant scrolling - does this seem to be a problem?

any photos of the nav and controlling would be EXTREMELY helpful.

Thanks

W Jones


----------

